# Σκαλίζοντας αναμνήσεις (Διηγήματα)



## drsiebenmal (Aug 10, 2014)

Ένας εξόριστος στον Αη-Στράτη σκαλίζει σκακιστικά κομμάτια, μια κοπέλα φοβάται τα περιστέρια, ένα αντράκι μεγαλώνει στη Σαλαμίνα της δεκαετίας του ’70, ένας τραπεζίτης μαθαίνει τι σημαίνει να σε θεωρούν υπεύθυνο για τα λεφτά του κοσμάκη στο Χρηματιστήριο, κάποιος παραπονιέται για μια βαριά κληρονομιά, ένας άλλος μελετάει τους ουρανούς της Μεγάλης Παρασκευής και τον λαμπρό καιρό του Πάσχα, ένας δεύτερος προσπαθεί να βρει τον επιούσιο, ένας τρίτος κάνει βάρδιες στα κρυφά, ένας χάνεται, ένας ταξιδεύει στη Γράμμουστα, στον υγρό κόσμο του 2050.

Στο τομίδιο *Σκαλίζοντας αναμνήσεις* (εκδόσεις Γαβριηλίδη, Αθήνα 2014), ο καλός φίλος και πολύτιμος συνεργάτης *Αντώνης Γιανακός* δίνει δέκα ιστορίες από το παρελθόν, το παρόν και το μέλλον. Η γραφή του δεν χτίζει στη συνέχεια του χρόνου αλλά εστιάζει σε στιγμές εξαθλίωσης και ελπίδας, σε μνήμες παιδικής αθωότητας, στην προσαρμογή και το ένστικτο της ανθρώπινης επιβίωσης, στο καλό και στο κακό στον άνθρωπο. Ακόμη και στις ιστορίες που μοιάζουν πικρές στο πρώτο διάβασμά τους (πράγμα που κατά βάση οφείλεται στο χρονικό τους πλαίσιο) δεν μπορεί να κρυφτεί ανάμεσα στις αράδες τους η συνολική πίστη του συγγραφέα στον άνθρωπο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2014)

Mε πόσα Ν γράφεται ο Για***νακός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2014)

Ευχ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Παρουσίαση του βιβλίου ''Σκαλίζοντας αναμνήσεις'' του Αντώνη Γιανακού

Παρασκευή 10 Οκτωβρίου 2014, 8:30 μμ
poems ‘n crimes των Εκδόσεων Γαβριηλίδης, Αγίας Ειρήνης 17, 
Μοναστηράκι (60 μέτρα από το μετρό), τηλ.210-3228839

Θα προλογίσει ο Παναγιώτης Δρεπανιώτης, μεταφραστής, και αποσπάσματα θα διαβάσει ο Ελισσαίος Βλάχος, ηθοποιός


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 3, 2014)

Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Κλείσαμε και την επόμενη Παρασκευή μας, βλέπω.


----------



## sarant (Oct 3, 2014)

Κρίμα που δεν θα είμαι -εντελώς σκακιστικό όμως!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 3, 2014)

Ίσα ίσα, οι περισσότερες ιστορίες _δεν είναι_ σκακιστικές. :) Το σκάκι έχει τον ρόλο του στην πρώτη ιστορία (που δίνει και τον τίτλο της στη συλλογή), εμφανίζεται και σε ορισμένες από τις άλλες, αλλά οι ιστορίες είναι κατά βάση βιωματικές αφηγήσεις από το παρελθόν, το παρόν και, η τελευταία, από ένα ενδεχόμενο, δυστοπικό μέλλον. Το ενωτικό σκακιστικό στοιχείο είναι ο συγγραφέας...

Ας προσθέσω και τους τίτλους των ιστοριών (αν και προφανώς δεν μπορεί να αποκαλύψουν το περιεχόμενό τους):

Σκαλίζοντας αναμνήσεις
Φάγαμε και σήμερα
Ο αχαΐρευτος
Τα παιδιά της οδού Αίαντος
Η μελέτη
Η προφυλάκιση του Σ.Κ.
Κυριακή απόγευμα
Ο αντικαταστάτης
Το κοράκι
Γράμμουστα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2014)

Διακριτική υπενθύμιση


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2014)

Θαυμάσια η παρουσίαση, ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο και ωραίος φιλόξενος χώρος το art-bar Poems & Crimes.


----------



## sarant (Oct 11, 2014)

(Ζηλεύω, ζηλεύω, ζηλεύω)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2014)

«Μα δεν θα ήταν ταιριαστός ο τίτλος _"Σκακίζοντας αναμνήσεις"_;» μου είπε, περιεργαζόμενος το εξώφυλλο, φιλολογοπαίγμων λεξιλόγος χτες βράδυ. 

Αυτό, πριν από την εκδήλωση, όπου ελπίζω να έγινε οριστικά και αμετάκλητα σαφές ότι το σκάκι δεν ήταν κύριο στοιχείο των ιστοριών, εκτός από δύο (μάλλον ένα παρασκηνιακό λάιτ μοτίβ που, σε κάποιες από τις ιστορίες, εμφανιζόταν πού και πού, διακριτικά και σχεδόν αδιόρατα).

Με την ευκαιρία, να ευχαριστήσω τη μεγάλη λεξιλογιακή παρέα που συγκεντρώθηκε χτες, προκαλώντας και τον θαυμασμό ουδέτερων παρατηρητών. Πεντέξι ακόμη και πηγαίναμε για ιδρυτικό συνέδριο μικρού και δυναμικού κόμματος... (#not, που λένε και στα μέσα διαδικτύωσης). Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν σέλφικες από τη μάζωξη. Το πώς τις λένε ξέρουμε, το πώς τις παίρνουμε, μπα... 

Να πω και ότι η δική μου στιγμή επιφοίτησης στην εκδήλωση προήλθε από μια ερώτηση που μου αποκάλυψε πόσο λίγο κατανοώ ακόμη το έτερο (δήθεν ασθενές) φύλο...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυστυχώς, δεν υπάρχουν σέλφικες από τη μάζωξη. Το πώς τις λένε ξέρουμε, το πώς τις παίρνουμε, μπα...



Τι δουλειά να κάνεις χτες με σέλφικες; Ο Λεξιλογιακός είχε πιάσει ολόκληρο το αριστερό κομμάτι της αυλής. Πανοραμίκ χρειαζόμασταν.

Αλλά η βραδιά ήταν μαγική. Οι Αθηναίοι είχαν γεμίσει ολόκληρη την περιοχή γύρω από το Μοναστηράκι λες κι ήθελαν να αποχαιρετίσουν ομαδικά το καλοκαίρι που δεν λέει να φύγει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να πω και ότι η δική μου στιγμή επιφοίτησης στην εκδήλωση προήλθε από μια ερώτηση που μου αποκάλυψε πόσο λίγο κατανοώ ακόμη το έτερο (δήθεν ασθενές) φύλο...


Εννοείς ότι δεν κατανοείς_* εμένα*_, το οποίο δεν είναι το ίδιο, πρώτον διότι δεν είμαι ασθενής αλλά μια χαρά στην υγεία μου, και δεύτερον διότι δεν με θεωρώ τυπικό εκπρόσωπο του φύλου μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2014)

Πρέπει να βρεθεί ένας τρόπος να βάζουμε λάικ σε ένα ποστ, χωρίς πολυλογίες. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2014)

όπερ έδει δείξαι... :devil:


----------



## Earion (Oct 11, 2014)

Ε, κάτι διασώθηκε ...


----------

